# Need to gain 10 lbs



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I have searched the net high and low...and maybe because I am sick right now, I'm not looking in the right places.....

But I need to find a menu, or plan, that helps me gain 10lbs. Something like a menu, or a list, or a guide....I'm at a loss.


----------



## randumguy (Feb 15, 2014)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I have searched the net high and low...and maybe because I am sick right now, I'm not looking in the right places.....
> 
> But I need to find a menu, or plan, that helps me gain 10lbs. Something like a menu, or a list, or a guide....I'm at a loss.


Good luck... I could use 30, or 40 myself. Being skinny aint all its cracked up to being.


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

I could lend you both the pounds and have some to spare. Oh boy. Being underweight is something I have never experienced.

The Mennonite diet, heavy on the starches and fat might do the trick? http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=5&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CDAQFjAE&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.mennonitegirlscancook.net%2FCookbooks%2F&ei=EQnfU4iuJ9OoyASj14HYDg&usg=AFQjCNFRoFiQRPqIs6SvXleD-kip-v1oEQ


----------



## wastedwages (Jul 8, 2014)

I was a hospice nurse for almost 9 years and we would have our patients drink shakes made with Ensure and peanut butter.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

ice cream? cream pan sauces. French style cooking?


----------



## Bubba1358 (Nov 6, 2013)

Have high-fat meals with high-sugar snacks in between. The sugar will make you hungrier by mealtime, and the combination of an overall high-calorie diet will help you gain.


----------



## bjgarlich (Nov 20, 2012)

Try to eat healthy oils like coconut oil, grass fed butter, olive oil. You can blend coconut oil and/or butter in coffee or tea. Make healthy homemade chocolate (1 part cocoa, 1 part coconut oil, 1/4 part raw honey). 

Ensure can help but it is full of not-so-healthy things. Good luck!


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Not only do You need to increase Your caloric intake, You must have adequate rest for Your body. If You want to gain muscle mass, You will have to increase Your protein intake. I would eat more meals, as opposed to 2 or 3 large ones. Your body can assimilate more nutrients, in multiple smaller portions. Fresh eggs, and lots of them, will help*. Good luck Laura*


----------



## anahatalotus (Oct 25, 2012)

Twp.Tom said:


> Not only do You need to increase Your caloric intake, You must have adequate rest for Your body. If You want to gain muscle mass, You will have to increase Your protein intake. I would eat more meals, as opposed to 2 or 3 large ones. Your body can assimilate more nutrients, in multiple smaller portions. Fresh eggs, and lots of them, will help*. Good luck Laura*


This plus lifting heavy weights and your defiantly going to gain weight. Try to eat at least one gram of protein pernpound for your goal weight not your current weight.mYou don't need iron to lift. Logs, five gallon buckets of water and fifty pound sacks of feed got me started in bodybuilding, lol.


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

Do you need weight (to meet some weight category for a competition) or do you need more fat (health? buoyancy?) more muscle?

If you need temporary meaningless weight, water weight is the way to go. Lots of fiber in the stomach will absorb water, salt will help you get water into your cells... No caffeine...


----------



## wiggles_n_flop (Sep 24, 2012)

wastedwages said:


> I was a hospice nurse for almost 9 years and we would have our patients drink shakes made with Ensure and peanut butter.


I broke my jaw 4 years ago (a week before our wedding) and had to go on a liquid diet for 8 weeks. Being thin, 105 lbs., I started with ensure because that is what the surgeon recommended. HOWEVER, looking at the basic nutrition facts on the back of a gal of milk vs ensure regular old milk had more protein, fewer sugars, and more calories, even than the ensure did - plus it was cheaper for us as newlyweds!
stir-fry sauteed in butter is our winter fattening now. 
snack a lot, eat yogurt, eggs, peanut butter, carbs. You can do this!


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

If you want to gain fat eat a couple of peanut butter sandwiches every night or a bowl of ice cream.

If you want muscle eat protein and stress your muscles by lifting heavy objects and walking.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I like these tips. I'm coming off a very busy summer, when I normally struggle to keep weight on. This is not bragging. It is a serious problem for me. A few weekends ago, while practicing music and violin bowing in the practice mirror, I saw my face and did a double take. I thought, "who is that person."

The same weekend, a lady who I know and danced with moments earlier asked me if I was losing weight. She recently lost her husband after an extended illness and likely was very sensitive to weight loss. My noticing and someone else noticing and saying something to me scared me a little bit. 

Trying to eat more protein and will start weightlifting while carrying a fencepost on my shoulders during winter pasture walks. I walk and press until is burns...easing in to it.

Ice cream is usually not a problem.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

want to gain weight , sugars and grains are your friend 

want to loose weight , sugars and grains are your enemy

they are the storage food of choice as they need no refrigeration or much more than a dry place to be store , but in our modern life of relative inactivity they are a problem and they are everywhere , EVERYWHERE even in things they don't belong in because they are cheap and plentiful 

it is easy to drink your calories , if your trying to loose weight this is terrible 

anything containing the Obesity trifecta , Salt , Fat and Sugar will help you with intake 

protein 6oz of meat or 3 eggs is a days protein

when grandma got out of the hospital the dr would insist that she have a bowl of ice cream every day and not the low fat stuff real ice cream , Salt fat sugar with a bit of protein in a delicious package , oh what a problem to have , I could eat ice cream by the half gallon but then we are getting to why I am fat and no have to avoid sugar and grain to loose any weight


----------



## Tim_Aus (Jul 15, 2013)

I just finished typing all this then realized the OP's post was months ago... I'll post it anyway in case it helps someone.

A diet high in simple carbs will create a poor body composition and is unhealthy. Eggs are great but 3 eggs per day is nowhere near enough protein. When I was trying to gain I was having 2 whole eggs and 3 egg whites just for breakfast.

I'd suggest looking into what natural (ie no drugs) bodybuilders do. "Burn the fat feed the muscle" by Tom Venuto is an excellent ebook, but it's not free. I think it is excellent value though. It goes into all aspects of nutrition as related to both losing and gaining weight in a thorough but easy to follow manner. It's based on real foods, not supplements. It's not really a diet plan (although he gives some guidelines), more an education resource so you can build your own diet plan.

http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/1953489.Burn_the_Fat_Feed_the_Muscle

Stock up on eggs, milk, low fat cottage cheese, low fat yogurt, rolled oats, chicken breast, tuna/salmon, lean red meat, lots of vegetables, almonds, some fruit, wholemeal breads.

Basically, at least 5 meals per day, protein with every meal to give one gram per lb bodyweight per day, around 20-30% of calories from healthy fats, then make up the rest of your calories with complex carbs to give a 20% calorie surplus per day. 

Whey protein concentrate in milk is an easy way to get calories and quality protein if you're short on time, but whole foods are better.

Adequate rest is critical, and stress will limit weight gain so look into relaxation/meditation techniques if you have issues with that.

Hope this helps


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

After my first operation I managed to go from 102 to 125 but I used to weigh 150, Then I started to drink peppermint schnapps before I went to bed, I eventually got to around 140. All that sugar and alcohol mixed. After my second major intestinal problem, all I wanted was spaghetti o's, that pasta put on some weight. I was told to eat a bowl of cereal before I went to bed at night to help put on weight. It seemed to help some. Now I'm 130 after my latest episode and stable. I'm fine with that, although the cold seems to effect me more than when I was 140. The other thing that seemed to help was when I ate once a day... I would start at 8am and finish at 10pm  I constantly snacked all day.


----------

